# Fotodrucker mit Sonderfunktionen gesucht.



## chmee (4. April 2007)

Moin Moin..

Für einen Kundenauftrag suche ich einen Fotodrucker..

Äh, von Vorne : 

Ein Fotograf macht Fotos, diese sollen sofort ausgedruckt werden, aber sollen
gebrand'et werden, sprich da soll noch das Firmenlogo rauf..

Jetzt suche ich nach günstigen Lösungen. Die erste Idee war logischerweise,
dass automatisiert mit VB und Photoshop zu machen. Das wird aber nicht billig,
da auch Photoshop gekauft werden müsste. Also suche ich einen Fotodrucker,
der quasi einen Bildspeicher hat und in den man dieses Logo packt, und man dann
dem Drucker sagt, er solle es jedem Foto oben rechts aufimpfen.

Ideen ? Tipps ? mfg chmee


----------

